# FS:  2006 Sea Ray 270 SLX



## Doc

Posting for  a friend that boats with us:


Going to sit out a year or so. Selling my 2006 Sea Ray 270 SLX, very low hours, radio upgraded, 496/375 HP. Loaded, sticker in 2006 was over $100k. Stored inside, everything works. Think large powerful open bow wake board luxury machine. Very nice Tennessee tandem trailer. Second owner, I have all manuals and original documents. PM me, mid $40s, not going back and forth. Summer price will be $49,900. Check NADA. One of the sharpest boats in the Blennerhassett pool. May throw in dock. Might trade for right muscle car.

Fist two pics are actual boat, ones after tha are stock photos of a Sea Ray 270 SLX


----------

